# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Дистанция страсти

## Irina

_Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной,
Распущенной, и не играть словами
И не краснеть удушливой волной
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами…_

Писала Марина Цветаева о случае, когда "Вы больны не мной…Я больна не Вами..."

А если все же "больны" - о, как это неловко и мучительно - сохранять спокойствие в присутствии предмета обожания!

Тем более, когда вы не уверены в его чувствах…Или в возможности проявить свои… Или очень хочется – чтобы он догадался, но не был уверен…Или – давно пора бы сделать шаги навстречу друг другу, но никто не решается…

Слова преждевременны – они придут потом. А сейчас пока рано объясняться. Не объясняться – но объяснить. Как?

Владение языком тела (разумеется, речь пока не о "Камасутре"), жестами, мимикой – это интересно, и этому учат артистов. И это искусство, и даже – наука. Та самая наука, о которой не имела понятия влюбленная Татьяна Ларина.

_Но говорит она: отложим –
Любви мы цену тем умножим,
Вернее в сети заведем;
Сперва тщеславие кольнем
Надеждой, там недоуменьем
Измучим сердце, а потом
Ревнивым оживим огнем_…

А между тем, если бы Татьяна повела себя обдуманно, ей удалось бы, может быть, соблазнить Онегина и даже выйти за него замуж - то есть достигнуть своей цели.

Надо отметить, что незнание элементарного языка тела, неумение выразить свое отношение "без слов" подтачивало самые нежные чувства. Вспомните отрывок из "Гордости и предубеждения", где Шарлота Лукас высказывает самое что ни есть разумное мнение:

"Слегка увлечься все мы готовы совершенно бескорыстно – небольшая склонность вполне естественна. Но мало найдется людей настолько великодушных, чтобы любить безо всякого поощрения".

Поощрять – это не обязательно переходить какие-то границы. Поощрить можно совсем даже невинными жестами, которые будут восприняты как безусловно сексуальные.

Есть такое понятие как дистанция общения. Психологи считают, что если люди находятся на расстоянии менее сорока сантиметров, возникает качественно новая, интимная ситуация в общении. Повторяю - при общении друг с другом – интимность в общественном транспорте в час пик приводит, скорее, к мизантропии. Хотя и есть любители интимности такого рода. Но мы сейчас не об извращенцах, а об обычных людях – робких, неопытных и увлеченных.

Вот, например, типичная сценка в гардеробе. Одна женщина быстро наденет предложенное ей пальто. Другая же позволит одеть себя не так быстро, да еще прикоснется к своему спутнику, да еще немного задержится, давая почувствовать ему аромат своих духов, кожи, волос…Это же азбука – чем чаще происходит "случайное" касание, чем ближе дистанция, тем больше создается ощущение сексуальной напряженности контакта. Если же исключить эту напряженность, а действовать безыскусно, прямо и открыто – то даже если дело дойдет до секса, он не вызовет ни особенного желания, ни фантазий, и не доставит особого удовольствия.

Но и здесь необходимо чувство меры. После каждого такого шага вперед необходим шаг назад. Прежние танцы и правила поведения в обществе этот важный момент учитывали: после недопустимой в других обстоятельствах близости, партнеры чинно и вежливо раскланивались и восстанавливали прежнюю "вежливую" дистанцию. Сейчас другие времена, и простота и свобода нравов готовит нам иные ловушки – все, что открыто и доступно, перестает привлекать.

Вот типичная ошибка. Считается почему-то, что разговор с предметом симпатии о сексе способствует возбуждению. Однако исследования психологов и социологов говорят, вопиют - об обратном! Подобные разговоры не возбуждают, а, наоборот, способствуют разрядке и снятию сексуального напряжения.

Если вы говорите с интересным вам мужчиной о сексе вообще, или о чьих-то сексуальных отношениях, то вы – да, становитесь ближе, но – как заговорщики, единомышленники, а вовсе не как любовники! Градус вашей страсти падает.
Если сомневаетесь – тогда подумайте сами, отчего такой популярностью пользуется секс по телефону? Не верите? Возразите, что извращенцы не только разговаривают? Ну, тогда как быть с продвинутыми во всех отношениях японцами?

Именно такими сальными разговорами снимают свое сексуальное напряжение вечно занятые жители Страны Восходящего Солнца. В Японии это обычное дело, существует целая индустрия подобного рода услуг. Японский мужчина после работы приглашает молодую и привлекательную девушку (или не очень молодую и привлекательную – все дело в цене и месте) – в бар или ресторан – на горячительные напитки и легкую закуску. Пары сидят и разговаривают на сексуальные темы. И все, происходит удовлетворение. Неполноценное, но удовлетворение.

Поэтому в разговоре, пока люди не столь близки, нет смысла обсуждать подобные темы. Если же мужчина настойчиво рвется поговорить "об этом", то стоит вежливо и мягко дать понять, что есть готовность говорить об этом только на определенном уровне близости.

И это совершенно верно, потому как подобные разговоры в постели, особенно после занятий любовью, когда происходит инстинктивное постфактумное отчуждение, создают атмосферу доверия, теплоты, понимания и надежности.

Просто – всему свое время. Не надо торопиться заменять "скрещения рук, скрещения ног, судьбы скрещения" сотрясением воздуха…

И еще очень важный момент отношений на начальном этапе. Сексуальность очень часто подчеркивается через отношения, скажем так… с третьими лицами. Это особенно действует на мужчин, механизм действия – тот же, что и у возбуждения ревности и конкуренции. Это очень древние механизмы, заложенные еще во времена холодных пещер и негламурных шкур. Вот обычный жизненный пример - если с вашим новым знакомым вы пока здороваетесь только за руку, и тут появляется другой мужчина, которого вы можете чмокнуть в щечку при приветствии. (В латинских странах, где приняты традиционные "чмоки" даже с малознакомыми людьми, можно "пойти дальше" посредством объятия). При этом новый знакомый должен либо резко возбудиться (не физически, а попробовать "оттянуть" на себя этот близкий контакт), либо просто остыть. Но это зависит и от его характера, и от того, на что он готов.

Если он уверен в себе и заинтересован в вас, этот чмок сделает его более активным, настойчивым, искрометным. Если он не очень заинтересован или не уверен в себе, этот фокус повергнет его в уныние.

Но робкого можно приободрить и улыбкой, и прикосновением, и комплиментом – всем, что описано выше.

А "не очень заинтересованного" подвергнуть атаке "тяжелой артиллерии". Но об этом – в другой раз.

Автор: Галина Опанасенко

----------

